# Wtf!!!



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lock change, winterize, smoke detectors ,sales clean, and remove up to 20 yds of debris...............................................................................Under 400 flat rate 
This is the straw that broke the camels back for me exit strategy planning in the works. This industry is a freaking joke anymore I used to love it now can't stand to do battle for every little job. Some of you guys are right they think we are toothless morons, or crack whores. When they keep beating up the good contractors that is all that will be left to do the work.
BTW this is not sub work it is direct with a nat.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Lock change, winterize, smoke detectors ,sales clean, and remove up to 20 yds of debris...............................................................................Under 400 flat rate
> This is the straw that broke the camels back for me exit strategy planning in the works. This industry is a freaking joke anymore I used to love it now can't stand to do battle for every little job. Some of you guys are right they think we are toothless morons, or crack whores. When they keep beating up the good contractors that is all that will be left to do the work.
> BTW this is not sub work it is direct with a nat.


In the past couple of days I have recieved phone calls and emails from US Best,Mid Ohio, and Pro Serve after reviewing their price list and reading their reviews on here I feel the need to take a shower....one even had the audacity to offer 15.00 cyd...I feel your pain


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My clients pay $50.00 a CYD so for 20 we make $1,000.00

This is why we do P&P.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Racerx said:


> In the past couple of days I have recieved phone calls and emails from US Best,Mid Ohio, and Pro Serve after reviewing their price list and reading their reviews on here I feel the need to take a shower....one even had the audacity to offer 15.00 cyd...I feel your pain


Racer, 

You get the blanket email from US Best asking for people to cover jobs in nowhereville?? It was really classy that all the email addresses were shown instead of BCCing everyone!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Racer,
> 
> You get the blanket email from US Best asking for people to cover jobs in nowhereville?? It was really classy that all the email addresses were shown instead of BCCing everyone!


Yessir!!, I had to ask my guy's "where the hell is that?" twice in the last two weeks...:blink:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Lock change, winterize, smoke detectors ,sales clean, and remove up to 20 yds of debris...............................................................................Under 400 flat rate
> This is the straw that broke the camels back for me exit strategy planning in the works. This industry is a freaking joke anymore I used to love it now can't stand to do battle for every little job. Some of you guys are right they think we are toothless morons, or crack whores. When they keep beating up the good contractors that is all that will be left to do the work.
> BTW this is not sub work it is direct with a nat.


sounds like Cyprexx


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like a scam.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Racer,
> 
> You get the blanket email from US Best asking for people to cover jobs in nowhereville?? It was really classy that all the email addresses were shown instead of BCCing everyone!


Brad, build up a list of subs. Lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Sounds like a scam.


Like your taste in pizza.


----------

